
To Build a Progressive Web App or a Cross-Platform App with React Native? - omgbobbyg
https://www.bluelabellabs.com/blog/to-build-a-progressive-web-app-or-a-cross-platform-app-with-react-native/
======
Mofarov
It's always a complicated to make a choice what type of app will give you the
best results in the future. I found one valuable long read aimed to help
smooth this process, it reveals all pros and cons of all popular frameworks
and kinds of apps [https://litslink.com/blog/mobile-applications-development-
na...](https://litslink.com/blog/mobile-applications-development-native-web-
cross-platform)

